
Study: Treadmill Desks Improve Productivity, Creativity At Work - mrfusion
http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2014/03/03/study-treadmill-desks-improve-productivity-creativity-at-work/
======
stevesearer
I believe this is the study referenced:
[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/oby.20121/abstrac...](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/oby.20121/abstract)

